# [Logiciel] To-do list pour développeur

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Je recherche une application simple et légère qui permette de gérer une to-do list. Que me conseillez-vous ?

----------

## xaviermiller

J'utilise mon éditeur de texte favori et édite un fichier TODO.txt

Sinon, la plupart des environnements de développent "lourd" (Visual Studio, ...) ont une fonctionnalité TODO.

----------

## truc

Il semble clair que Neuromancien cherche une application qui l'assiste à maintenir cette liste, pourtant... j'suis d'accord avec XavierMiller, si tu ne précises pas plus tes besoins (et même...), je trouve que c'est vraiment l'idéal:

tu peux t'organiser comme tu le souhaites, tu peux faire des recherches...

----------

## RaX

Salut,

Si c'est juste pour prendre rapidement une note et que tu est sous un environnement basé Gtk+, Tomboy voir Gnote (son fork en C++) devrait suffire.

Bon Dimanche!

----------

## Neuromancien

J'utilise le plugin de notes de Xfce mais je recherche un outils plus adapté. Je développe sous JEdit mais je n'ai pas trouvé de plugin pour ça.

----------

## Bio

Eclipse connecté à un Jira   :Wink: 

----------

